# Dixie Highway 90 mile Yard Sale



## digdug (May 25, 2007)

The Dixie Highway 90 mile Yard Sale will be on June 2nd and 3rd.  It runs from Ringgold, Georgia (Right below Chattanooga) to Marietta, Georgia along Highway 41.  I think this is the second or third year they have had it.  I don't know if it will be a good place for bottles, but I am going to give it a try.  I've tried to get more info about it from the website www.dixiehighway.org  but I can't connect with the website.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 25, 2007)

I'd say that you might find some bottles . I do the HWY. 127 yard sale every year and usually find something to buy.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 25, 2007)

good luck! bring back a kist ndnr for me.


----------



## digdug (May 30, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for that Kist NDNR.


----------

